
The Shallowness of Google Translate - Jerry2
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/the-shallowness-of-google-translate/551570/?single_page=true
======
ColinWright
For those who might be interested to see the discussion by the HN on this
article, it's been submitted and discussed before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16287171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16287171)
(23 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267363)
(12 comments)

There are other submissions without comments, showing that the article is of
interest:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16285196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16285196)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279656)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16265302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16265302)

